
How to find a technical cofounder - ryanwaggoner
http://ryanwaggoner.com/2010/09/how-to-find-a-technical-cofounder/
======
rhooper
The issue with this post is that the people offering 1-2% equity for you to do
all the work were destined for failure far earlier than the point when they
contact you. They're the people who want to make "the next Facebook" and have
no experience in anything other than fanciful ideas.

~~~
ryanwaggoner
Oh, I completely agree, and I don't waste trying to convince them. This is
more a post to people who have just come up with an idea to try to get them to
realize that they're going to have to work very hard to add enough value to
make it worth it to a technical cofounder.

